# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  OCeanReff

## Andre_lavareda

Boas pessoal lembram-se deste áquario??


Aquário: 80cmx30cmx40cm (90+-litros)
Aquecedor: Sera 150W
Temperatura: 26º
Areao: 5kg
Sal: Tropic Marin, 2,640kg
Filtragem : Tetra Ex 600 com lampada UV
Pump: 2 x Seio MPH250 1000l/h, 1x JAD 300/h
Escumador: WeiPro SA-2011 + Project 950L/h
Iluminação: Iluminária Hailea 25wx2
Rocha viva: 11,5kg
Densidade: 1023º
Ph=8,2º
KH=11º



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pois é...já foi pelo cano abaixo....depois de muito procurar nos usados, em lojas resolvi fazer uma coisa mais asério e pus maõs á obra......

O objectivo era tentar manter o mesmo layout mas dar mas largura, profundidade e mais altura e claro esta possuir uma sump, tentanto manter os mesmo peixes com a introdução de um ou outro.

Ora ai vai....

Aquário: 100x45x45, vidro se 10mm com coluna seca com 2 furos
Movel: Diy 
Sump: 80x30x40 (Aproveitei o Nano que tinha)

Aqui fica as fotos da construcao do movel e o que fui fazendo:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Aqui a estrutura em ferro, com 2 de mão de primário mais 2 de mão de esmalte preto.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Aqui colei fita adesiva de reforco(dá para retirar quando quisermos) para protejer a tinta da estrutura, uma vez que todo o revestimento é colocado atraves de imans na madeira que por sua vez se agarram á estrutura,o local onde se encontra a fita é onde agarram os imans. Possibilita facil manutencao á estrutura, como á madeira se for preciso dar algum retoque.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Aqui já tudo montado, já com a placa de esferovite onde vai assentar o aquário para não ficar em contacto com o ferro, com o  respectivo buraco da coluna seca e pintado á volta de preto para que não se note o branco do esferovite quando o aquário estiver montado.

Ora ai esta no sentido mais verdadeiro da palavra, o pente para a coluna seca?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Foi comprado 2 pentes, lixados e cortados a medida com material apropriado. O pente tem uma zona onde os pentes são mais apertados, e na foto parace que sobra pouco espaço entre eles , mas na realidade é a confiança, pois entre eles cabe a lamina de um serrote por isso...


O sal utilizado


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Aqui fiz 80litros de agua á qual vou juntar a do meu nano , o que prefaz 170litros o que da para encher e por o áquario a trabalhar, uma vez que a sump so iria funcionar uma semana depois. A água ficou a rodar dentro dos recipientes com rocha viva lá dentro e termostatos, tao como se tivesse no áquario para minimizar  o factor aquario novo, água nova.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Aqui a sump já em funcionamento



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aqui o áquario já montado com sump a trabalhar , um aspecto do exterior



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ai esta o áquario finalizado com a fauna completa

Aquário: 100x45x45
-Coluna seca 18x18x40, 2 furos
-2 xSeio MPH 1000ltr
-1 Jad 700ltr

Sump: 80x30x40
-Escumador Weipro250 + Project950ltr/h
-DSB
-UV Jebo + Jad 300ltr/h
-Bomba de Retorno Cisse 1350ltr/h
-Termostato Sera 100w +Sera 150w

Iluminação: Hailea 2x25w + Reflector
Salinidade: 1024
Temp: 26º

Peixes:
-Zebrasoma Flavences
-Paracanthurus Hepatus
-2 Ocellaris
-4 Chromis Viridis
-Salaria Ramosus

Corais:
-Green Star Polyps x2
-Cladiella x 2
-Sinularia
-Actinodiscus x 2
-Zooanthus (frags)
-Coral Duro(Nao sei o nome)
-Sarcophyton x 2
-Euphylia

Invertebrados:
-Lysmata
-Turbo Snail
-Eremitas
-Caracois(Esquecime o nome)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

É tudo para... 

Cump

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá André,

Parabéns pelo upgrade de aquário e boa sorte para este novo projecto  :Smile: 

Os corais e os peixes vê-se que estão a gostar do novo ambiente.

Estás a planear colocar alguma cartolina preta no vidro de trás?

abraço

----------


## Marco Macae

Parabéns pelo teu projecto pois parece-me estar bem concebido.

Eu tenho um espaço parecido com o teu , bem como o meu aqua é muito semelhante, e gostaria de fazer uma sump tipo, a tua, com refúgio, e repositor de agua doce.

Explica-me só como é feito o retorno?  O último compartimento da direita é só para onde cai a água para depois ser bombeada para o UV e volta a entrar no refúgio, né? Colaste facilmente os compartimentos?

----------


## Andre_lavareda

Boas , Obrigado. Sim o ultimo compartimento é onde cai a agua para retornar ao áquario. Eu pus uma divisoria a mesma nesse compartimento mas podia não por , mas assim facilita se por preciso por carvão ou outro tipo de materia filtrante e lampada uv e a sua bomba trabalha apenas na divisao onde esta a DSB, ou seja a bomba puxa a agua da DSB e envia para a DSB á mesma....não se se me expliquei bem...mas se tiveres alguma duvida ou se puder esclarecer melhor é so dizer....

Quanto ao papel de fundo ainda ando a estudar não sei se ficara bem se senão, qual a vossa opiniao?
Cump

----------


## Andre_lavareda

Boas colegas fiz um update na iluminação, fiz uma macacada que me custou 0 euros. Peguei na tampa do meu anterior aquario, do nano na qual possuia, uma lampada de 20w, uma Power Glo 50/50 e o respectivo reflector, agarrei no Tic-Tic e recortei a tampa de modo a ficar uma iluminária e já esta..... assim fico com 70w de luz mais 2 reflectores a trabalhar, uma branca, uma actinica e uma roxa....o resultado? tem uma diferença brutal, tanto nas cores dos corais como nos peixes....

Setup iluminação:

-Iluminária Hailea 2x 25w actinica+branca + reflector
-Iluminária aquatlantis(diy) 1x 20w 50/50 Power Glo + reflector



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





É tudo...

Cump

----------


## Andre_lavareda

Boas caros colegas, já á algum tempo que não venho actualizar isto, por isso ai fica umas fotos frescas...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Para já é tudo

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

adorei este aquario esta muito bom. :yb677: 
so acho que deverias levantar um poco mais a calha vese muito azul na rocha a luz nao ebre bem,mas se gostas a sim otimo :Palmas:

----------


## Andre_lavareda

Obrigado Eduardo , realmente esta um bocado azul mas é mesmo por gosto  :SbSourire21:  , em relação ao levantar já pensei nisso mas as lampadas são t8 se levantar muito depois a luz não chega ao solo, apenas por isso .

Obrigado

Cump

----------

